# old concrete question



## papakap (Jan 23, 2005)

I have an old chicken coop. most of the building was build on a hill that was cut flat for a slab on grade. the west corner was filled because the hill slopes off to the west. the floor crakced and settled on the west end because the earth was not compacted. I broke out the old concrete and poured new to that my floor was flat again. Now when it rains the old concrete is very damp. The new concrete is bone dry. There is a distinct line between the cold joint. Does anybody know why this is?


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I have noticed the difference with older concrete to the new stuff. 
You could always seal the slab with a stuff called sure-seal (I think that is the name) It comes in a orange can. that stuff works great.


----------



## earthwerks (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a theory that insects, such as ants have made tunnels under the old stuff. Also animals such as ground hogs, opossums and rats also made tunnels and dens under the old stuff. These tunnels wethere ant-sized or animal-sized allow water to flood into them and the water seeps up throught the floor. Once the new conc. has a chance to be subjected to tunneling it will be dry. I do alot of conc. removals. I find that sand attracts ants and animals as it is so easy for them to tunnel through. I find that crushed stone makes a good barrier for tunneling.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

earthwerks said:


> animals such as ground hogs, opossums and rats also made tunnels and dens under the old stuff.


What about voles and chipmunks? I like chipmunks. Chipmunks are brown. They tunnel. Heeeeeeeeeeeeere's 'Chippy' Chipmunk! Hi Oh!! :cheesygri :cheesygri :cheesygri


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Sorry about that guys - haven't been getting enough sleep these last couple of nights. I had a bad case of the giggles.


----------



## earthwerks (Jan 26, 2005)

Maybe eatin' too many home-made brownies---hmmmm?

"Sorry man, Dave's not here."


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

"These go up to 11" :cheesygri


----------

